# G26 vs G27 for CCW??



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm looking to possibly get either the g26 or 27. I have shot the 27. I currently have the springfield xd-40 subcompact but was possibly looking to trade it in for the 27 or 26. Looking for something with less kick but not sacrificing the stopping power. who knows I might just keep my XD and end up still gettin the 27.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not a fan of the 40, myself. I like the 9mm and the 45 ACP. Right now, I have gone to all 9mm guns so I can afford to shoot every other weekend. 

I had a Glock 26 for 8 years - good gun. Switched to a Walther P99 compact A/S last year, and I much prefer that - My aim is better than with the Glock - but, the G26 was a good gun. If the XD in 40 is too much for U, I'd go with a 9mm


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I prefer the 9mm, as well. My main carry gun (though temporarily displaced by a Beretta 92) is a Glock 26. Recoil is light and the gun is very easy to shoot fast and well. "Stopping power" in pistols is mainly a fantasy. Just get premium modern hollowpoints and 9mm works fine.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I prefer the 9mm, as well. My main carry gun (though temporarily displaced by a Beretta 92) is a Glock 26. Recoil is light and the gun is very easy to shoot fast and well. "Stopping power" in pistols is mainly a fantasy. Just get premium modern hollowpoints and 9mm works fine.


And PRACTICE! You can have canon but if you can't make shot placement all you have is a big noise maker, you might as well have nothing. IMO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> "Stopping power" in pistols is mainly a fantasy. Just get premium modern hollowpoints and 9mm works fine.


Yes, U are right - they have done tests on myth busters - the tv show. People don't fly back when hit with a bullet, like on tv. Only thing that even made the target move was a shotgun slug. Shot placement is where it is at.

Also, back in the 1990s, when I was in a police academy in Louisiana, we watched a training video. It was a recreation of an actual event - Male and female officer go into a trailer to talk to someone. Suspect gets crazy and fights. Female officer gets knocked out. Male officer fights over control of his gun and shoots the guy 6 times in the head with a 357. Guy was so high on drugs that he continued to fight. Male officer had to KEEP fighting and reload his revolver. He shot the guy 5 more times in the head before he went down.

The guy was dead already, and didn't know it. He was going to die. But, because of the drugs, he kept fighting. And, this was after being hit by a 357 all those times. So, caliber wars don't always mean anything....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry a Glock 23 and personally will probably go to a smaller 9mm (Kel Tec?)when I can. The Glock is not very comfortable for me in an IWB. OWB it's fine. Especially with Maximo's http://www.leatherslinger.net custom made holster.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I prefer 9mm to .40SW. I have a G19 and a G27 and am considering a conversion barrel to make the 27 a 9mm for my off time.


----------

